# what plant is this?



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Need help id'ing this green plant. It just randomly started growing in my tank


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

If you mean the one in the bottom right, it looks like Hygrophila polysperma


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It isn't H. polysperma, nor does it look like it (much rounder leaves on H. polysperma). It looks like Heteranthera zosterifolia. http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...bBuUe_yM4G29gTb2IHgBA&ved=0CDgQ9QEwAg&dur=356


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

BillD said:


> It isn't H. polysperma, nor does it look like it (much rounder leaves on H. polysperma). It looks like Heteranthera zosterifolia. http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...bBuUe_yM4G29gTb2IHgBA&ved=0CDgQ9QEwAg&dur=356


It grew in the same area as my stargrass, but this one has spiker leafs


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

if it is the one in the background near your stargrass that looks like Pogostemon Stellatus. tell you the truth i dont know which plant you are talking about. Circle it for us hehe..


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Jaysan said:


> It grew in the same area as my stargrass, but this one has spiker leafs


It is the Egeria densa. I had a spec the size of a finger nail. It was hidden underneath my newly bought plants, no roots no nothing. Ended up growing up to be a forest.


----------

